# How do you paint leather



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Hurry! I need to finish my SM commandah!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

start with calthan brown? work your way up and then chestnut ink? thats just off the top of my head


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Scorched Brown with Bleached Bone added for highlights. Makes for quite a nice natural looking leather. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

My way is quite simler to Wolf's, it works very well on pouches and other things which have hard lines like weapon holsters, probably not to good on clocks or tabards though.

1) Dark Flesh
2) Kommando Khaki highlights
3) Flesh Ink Wash (50/50 mix - water to ink)
4) Black Ink Wash (50/50 mix - water to ink)

Hope it helps. Be sure to post pics when you are done.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

wolfies way is the method i use. works out fine!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Simply scorched brown with highlights?

I'm trying to finish this mofo for the open painting, but i have had maybe a half hour a day to work on him with my kid sitting. 

(Bleh.)

I also dont wanna rush the dude. I'm trying harder on him then any other model (even though he still looks likecrap compared to most people's stuff)


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

... and if you've got lots to paint (I paint orcs me) vary it a bit; add some scab red or sunburst yellow (I think it's called, unless that's a food colourant that makes kids hyperactive) or even a bit of elf flesh (not the paint, just the flesh of an elf... oh right, sorry) to change the tone slightly. Though for small areas, yeah, I use Wolf Fang's method.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wolf Fang said:


> Scorched Brown with Bleached Bone added for highlights. Makes for quite a nice natural looking leather.
> 
> Cheers, Wolfie


This is similar to what I do but I add two more steps to with with a 50/50 mix of the two, followed by a 25/75 mix, with the bone for the final highlight. Follow up with a very thin chestnut ink wash.


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Anphicar said:


> Simply scorched brown with highlights?


Hehe, less is more. 



> Follow up with a very thin chestnut ink wash.


Dunno mate. Ink gives it a real shine, which is fine on new leather, but if it has been used quite a lot it tends to dull down, killing the shine.  It all depends on what effect you want though. 
Oh, and I highlight up to 25/75 SB/BB.

Cheers, Wolfie


----------

